# Vivarium waterfall varnish turning white?



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

As the title says.. I've custom build a waterfall... used expanding foam.. waterproof grout.. pain.. and 3 layers of varnish.. now it is in use.. the varnish is starting to turn white under the water.. Is this normal?


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

have you used exterior varnish?? indoor varnish is not designed to be under water all the time

maybe that is your problem?


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

I used ronseal eco varnish.. and yes on inspection its for interior .... ;-(
Now.. the most important thing I guess.. is.. if its only discolouration.. I can live with it and disguise it... the varnish feels solid under the water. Is there any need for me to dry it out and start varnishing again? It will now still be white under wahtever i use... it doesnt look bad.. but was and is a concern.. due to pick up my CWD this weekend... ;-P


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

I've dried the system out... What would be the ideal sealer?
This?
Evo Stik Super Evo-Bond PVA 122208 1 Litre, 5010591002609
If so.. Please resond asap... much appreciated.. I only have 3 days to get it done! ;-P If I can get advice tonight.. I'll pick it up in the morning and get a coat done..


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Carolanster said:


> I've dried the system out... What would be the ideal sealer?
> This?
> Evo Stik Super Evo-Bond PVA 122208 1 Litre, 5010591002609
> If so.. Please resond asap... much appreciated.. I only have 3 days to get it done! ;-P If I can get advice tonight.. I'll pick it up in the morning and get a coat done..


 thats like what im useing,that should be fine just make it shiny,u could mix sand in to dull it down : victory:


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi dude.. Thanks for the fast answer.. What do you mean make it shiny? Do I not just use it as it is out of the tub? ;-P ?


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah.. you mean ift makes it shiny.. sorry.. bit stupid tonight.. use sand to dull the effect.. got you.


----------



## Vishkha (Sep 25, 2009)

Does the white come off? if it does all it is is a buildup of limescale try just sanding it off


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi,

Why dont you just paint over it with somthing thats ment for an aquatic environment like pond sealer or epoxy resin.I wouldent scrap it, if it only goes white when its wet then it shouldent be a problem. It sounds like when pva,krystal clear or anything water based gets wet.


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply m8.. I'm picking up the evo bond I linked on the way home from work.. in about 20 mins.. I'm not intending to scrape or paint it.. I stopped it before it got bad.. but I think I will try adding a little sand to disguise the effect.. ;-P


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Im sure you will find that pva will turn white when it gets wet, evern the waterproof pva turns white but it doesnt come of like the standard pva.


----------

